# A book that you might be interested in



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For those of you showing in conformation or thinking about it down the road this book may be very interesting to you. Let's Make You a Winner: A Judge's Perspective on Showing Dogs by Pat Hastings. I got an email about it late yesterday. Here is a link.



https://www.dogwise.com/lets-make-y...-20292595&mc_cid=7ad970f9b4&mc_eid=efa10b73c6


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Darn, no e-format and a very pricey paperback at $29.00 I will have to wait for the price to come down or some reviews to appear.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Darn, no e-format and a very pricey paperback at $29.00 I will have to wait for the price to come down or some reviews to appear.



Yes for some small niche's of publishing we are at the mercy of the publishers as to formats and prices. I imagine that somewhere down the road there will be used copies floating around.


----------

